# Orijen Puppy Food -- How long would the largest bag last?



## Aussie27 (Sep 25, 2010)

I have been faithfully researching dog food as I want the best for my Aussie when the time has come to start shopping for the first supply of puppy food. I managed to stumble across a pet supply store where we usually shop, and it only sells natural, quality dog food like Canidae, Eagle Pack, Blue Buffalo, Hollistic Selections (well, something like that), and it even sells raw dog food. So, I'm sure, whatever I decide on will be a good choice.

Currently, I'm leaning towards Orijen, which is made in Alberta, Canada. I've heard it's a really high quality, and has loads of fresh meat and veggies/fruit. Plus, it is sold at the store, which says something about it. It does seem fairly expensive (it's like $62 on other sites), but I am not sure on this specific store's price.

I am simply wondering how long the largest size bag would last a medium-sized puppy. I believe it's around 30lbs. The reason I'm asking is because we are not super close to said store, and it would be easier to have a set date on when to go pick it up. I'll probably buy two bags when I first start out, as it will save us a trip.


----------



## SOKAIBA (Aug 17, 2010)

I am feeding my Catahoula Puppy Orijen now and it looks like the 15 lb bag might last around 3 weeks or so. He is 16 weeks and 35 to 40 lbs and is eating 4-4 1/2 cups a day. It is very high in protein and I have noticed that if he has more then 1 treat a day his stools soften up quite a bit. I will be adding pumpkin to his diet because he is very food motivated when training and limiting his treats means limiting training because he loses interest so quickly. Good luck with your pup.

Kai


----------



## LazyGRanch713 (Jul 22, 2009)

SOKAIBA said:


> I am feeding my Catahoula Puppy Orijen now and it looks like the 15 lb bag might last around 3 weeks or so. He is 16 weeks and 35 to 40 lbs and is eating 4-4 1/2 cups a day. It is very high in protein and I have noticed that if he has more then 1 treat a day his stools soften up quite a bit. I will be adding pumpkin to his diet because he is very food motivated when training and limiting his treats means limiting training because he loses interest so quickly. Good luck with your pup.
> 
> Kai


I have a very food motivated dog, too...I break his dinner ration and use some of it as training treats. (If he gets fed 1 cup per meal, I might give him 1/2 cup for "free" and use the other 1/2 cup for training). Plus it's a less guilty way of doing rapid-fire treats for really good behavior!
For the OP, it's encouraging to see someone researching so deeply into a puppy they won't even have until next year!!! You're going to have one lucky pup!


----------



## Aussie27 (Sep 25, 2010)

If my puppy turns out to be food-motivated (Moses is insanely food-motivated, if you're holding any edible item... he's bound to listen) then I will probably use that tip, even though I'm sure it won't be bad for her to have a few treats a day, since she'll probably end up burning it off anyways. 

Thanks.  That means a lot to me.  I'm also talking to flyball clubs about getting involved, they told me that I could bring her as a spectator until her joints were well enough developed to start the sport.  And I'm hoping to get enrolled in puppy agility classes, and obedience classes. It's just a matter of finding transportation for the most part, but I'm sure my dad would drive me, if I was super nice to him.


----------



## drshdw (Sep 30, 2010)

I have an Aussie, she's now 1 and a half years old, took about 2 months to finish the 30 lb bag. I'd just leave one big bowl full out and she'd eat it whenever, she never over ate either. I used to try and set a schedule but she never followed it so...


----------



## Aussie27 (Sep 25, 2010)

Okay, I'm probably going to do the three times a day feeding for awhile (since that's what I read for puppies), and just get my mom to come over on her lunch break for the puppy's second meal/crate break, seeing as we live 2 minutes from her workplace, and I'm in school. (hence my preference for getting the pup in the summer) And by the way, your Aussie is _gorgeous_!  I bet she is even more stunning in person.


----------



## drshdw (Sep 30, 2010)

Thanks! She's quite the stunner  and that's just her summer coat.

Yeah I definitely tried the 3 meals a day but she'd always eat on her own schedule, usually sometime in the middle of the night. Also you should probably put some towels in the crate, she's gonna pee a lot.


----------



## Aussie27 (Sep 25, 2010)

Yes, I'm planning on having 1/3 of the crate being her main sleep/play area and the remaining part having newspaper or pee pads on it. Then, as she gets better with the housetraining, I will gradually increase the sleep/play part and decrease the space taken by the newspaper/pee pads. I read that that is a good way to do it.  And then, when she has all her puppy shots (and our vet gives me the a-okay), I'll start working on getting her used to using the bathroom outside. Until that time, her bathroom usage will mostly be on pee pads/newspaper.


----------



## drshdw (Sep 30, 2010)

Aussie27 said:


> Yes, I'm planning on having 1/3 of the crate being her main sleep/play area and the remaining part having newspaper or pee pads on it. Then, as she gets better with the housetraining, I will gradually increase the sleep/play part and decrease the space taken by the newspaper/pee pads. I read that that is a good way to do it.  And then, when she has all her puppy shots (and our vet gives me the a-okay), I'll start working on getting her used to using the bathroom outside. Until that time, her bathroom usage will mostly be on pee pads/newspaper.


Heh mine peed everywhere, and then some. Also you can take her outside, just keep her away from poop and make sure she doesn't eat anything off the ground, otherwise she should be fine even w/o all her shots. When I got my puppy, started puppy classes the 3rd day I got her (at 7 weeks) and was taking her out to bathroom the moment I got her. Gotta start early


----------



## drshdw (Sep 30, 2010)

What she looked like before, quite the monster pup.


----------



## Aussie27 (Sep 25, 2010)

Okay. I'm pretty sure she'd be fine, seeing as there aren't many strays around here (well, none that I've seen near our property, especially not our driveway) and there isn't really anything she can touch (aside from the pavement) in our driveway. 

And oh my gosh! She was (and still is) adorable!  I adore red tris, especially the darker ones! <3


----------



## drshdw (Sep 30, 2010)

Aussie27 said:


> Okay. I'm pretty sure she'd be fine, seeing as there aren't many strays around here (well, none that I've seen near our property, especially not our driveway) and there isn't really anything she can touch (aside from the pavement) in our driveway.
> 
> And oh my gosh! She was (and still is) adorable!  I adore red tris, especially the darker ones! <3


Thanks 

If you're worried, just take her out on a leash. It'll let her get used to the leash as well.


----------

